# Shootin' the .44 Spl again



## The Norseman (Jan 8, 2005)

Went out to the shooting range today and tried out my .44 Special reloads again.
I am still very happy with this reload. The change in powder and bullet diameter improved accuracy and bullets printing closer to the center.

.44 Special,
240 gr Lazer Cast bullet, miked at .432 dia (barrel miked .430), 
4.2 grs Alliant American Select (recommended minimum),
CCI 300 Large Pistol primer (recommended Large Pistol),
.44 Special R-P (Remington) cartridges

At 15 yards, the group was 2 inches low, 2" to the right, and about a 2" pattern.The revolver is a Uberti/Colt Bisley with 5-1/2 barrel. The only thing modified is the stocks are checkered. Trigger is crisp and clean.

Last time I choreographed the reload at an average of 735 fps. No powder granulars left over.
No black spotted primers. Primers were still nicely rounded (no flat primers). One by one each empty cartridge slid out of the Bisley's chambers when pointed up to unload. No split or abused cases. I test fired in a kneeling position.


----------

